# What was your favorite Blue Lodge Degree?



## Blake Bowden (Jul 1, 2012)

What was your favorite Blue Lodge Degree? And why?


----------



## Benton (Jul 1, 2012)

Masters, because of the story. I always feel connected to story.


----------



## Ashlar (Jul 1, 2012)

I answered Fellowcraft , but it is a toss up between the EA and the FC . I loved the FC degree because of the Staircase Lecture (Middle Chamber) . I love delivering and I love hearing it when delivered well .

I loved the EA because it was my first experience in a Masonic Lodge and it was an experience that I will never forget . I love conferring the EA degree because of this very reason . I want to do the best job possible for a new candidate so it will be forever etched into their minds .

Though I took the Master Mason degree to heart , I did not find it as memorable as the EA or as enlightening as the FC .


----------



## bgs942 (Jul 1, 2012)

EA due to the fact that is where it all begins and is the basis of the work and walk that is built upon.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 1, 2012)

They all have their important points but to me the Fellow Craft is my favorite. The lessons taught within the middle chamber open up a LARGE learning curve to those who love to "learn" all about our fraternity!


----------



## BroBill (Jul 1, 2012)

Fellowcraft because of what I learned in the Mark Master degree.


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jul 1, 2012)

FC has my vote...I have a liking for some liberal arts and such....and could live in a library.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 2, 2012)

Fellowcraft has my vote. I absolutely love the Middle Chamber lecture and all that is taught in it. I had a migraine the night I was passed and there was a lot that didn't sink in. The following week there was another FC degree and it was then I saw and heard what I missed most of.


----------



## cjapgar (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to agree with you Brother. My first degree was memorable, and the three I've conferred afterwards I've strived to make them even more memorable for them. The middle chamber lecture is one of the best when delivered by someone who puts the emphasis into it. It's hard for me to pick a favorite, all three had special meaning to me. I've conferred all three degrees and my favorite to confer is the 1st, and if I were to choose a favorite for me it would be a toss up between 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 2, 2012)

I personally enjoy the 1st Degree as it is the first step in our journey as Masons and a good foundation is needed for any structure (symbol or physical).


----------



## rmcgehee (Aug 13, 2012)

I enjoy the MM degree for 3 reasons. 1)I play 3rd Ruffian.2)It binds us as Brothers forever.3)I enjoy the ribbing that happens after this degree


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2014)

Master Mason, I'll remember every minute for the rest of my life.


----------

